# fiber optics in caboose lanterns



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

has anyone tried this for those small caboose lanterns on caboose's?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Fiber optics no, LEDs yes*



tr1 said:


> has anyone tried this for those small caboose lanterns on caboose's?


tr1;

I have tried putting working marker lamps (which I think is what you mean by "caboose lanterns" in an N-scale caboose. I was going for battery operation, rather than making power pickups to draw power from the rails. It did work, but it was a lot harder than I thought it would be.
The "biggest" (both figuratively, and literally) problem was the battery. I tried using the smallest 3 volt disc, watch, battery I could find. It wasn't small enough. As you can see in the photos, it barely fit under the caboose. I even had to file off one truck bolster and make a new one mounted further back to clear the battery. This battery would not fit inside the caboose at all.
If I were to try it again I'd use two 1,5 volt hearing aid batteries instead. The stack of two of these much smaller diameter, but thicker, batteries would be able to fit inside the caboose. Of course you could use wheel wipers instead, but you would need a voltage regulator to keep the track voltage from burning out the LEDs. If you use batteries, you need some way of switching them on & off. I tried making a tiny PC board with a contact that moved from "on" to "off" by turning the smokejack on top of the caboose. This rotating contact is the brass strip in the upper right corner of the blue PC board in the second photo.

Good luck Have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since he's modeling HO, at least according to his profile, I'd think small LED's could be used. These are 2mm in diameter.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

tr1 said:


> has anyone tried this for those small caboose lanterns on caboose's?


If the project does not require fiber optic lighting. It can be done using a couple of brass copper collars to go around each metal wheel on 1 truck (rear truck using less materials). Solder the 12v wire on the copper collars with a inline set of anti-flicker resistors. 

I am no fan of battery powered products. Being a never ending up keep cost and time. When I can go direct wire to source that’s the way I will go. 

If you do not have the materials around from projects they are readily available online for $3 - $8.


----------

